# Sicherheitskonzept vor Safetyinbetriebnahme? - Was muss vorher geregelt sein ?



## EtherKatze (16 Juni 2021)

Guten Morgen SPS-Gemeinde.

Ich wurde dazu verdonnert das Safety-Programm und die Sicherheitsinbetriebnahme an einer Anlage zu machen, welche ich eigentlich gar nicht kenne. 
Die Anlage besteht aus drei Not-AUS Tastern, einer Zugangstür, einem Roboter und einem Ofen der Kunststoffplatten erhitzt.
Nun zu meiner Frage...

Benötige ich ein fertiges Sicherheitskonzept in dem geregelt ist wie die Anlage im Falle eines Not-Halts oder offener Tür etc... zu reagieren hat ? Oder kann ich einfach mit der Arbeit beginnen (Not-Halt einbinden, Tür etc einbinden und nach Test wieder von der Baustelle verschwinden) ?

Ich bin dankbar wenn sich jemand mit diesem Thema etwas auskennt.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2021)

Hängt von deinem Mut ab  
Ein Sicherheitsprogramm von einer unbekannten Anlage zu schreiben ist mutig oder dumm.
Du trägst die Verantwortung.
Für solche Aufgaben gibt es eine Abschaltmatrix und einen Validierungsplan.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juni 2021)

EtherKatze schrieb:


> Guten Morgen SPS-Gemeinde.
> 
> Ich wurde dazu verdonnert das Safety-Programm und die Sicherheitsinbetriebnahme an einer Anlage zu machen, *welche ich eigentlich gar nicht kenne.*
> Die Anlage besteht aus drei Not-AUS Tastern, einer Zugangstür, einem Roboter und einem Ofen der Kunststoffplatten erhitzt.
> ...



Nimm es nicht persönlich aber diese Frage zeigt, dass du für diese Aufgabe absolut ungeeignet bist. Und hier wird dir auch kaum jemand dabei helfen können diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Verantwortung trägst du (fast) alleine.

Erste Hinweise hat dir Dieser ( Blockmove ) schon gegeben, ich werfe noch Risikobeurteilung in den Raum


----------



## EtherKatze (16 Juni 2021)

Angenommen ich bekäme so eine Matrix und Validierungsplan/Risikobeurteilung. Bin ich dann ausm Schneider wenn ich mich nach bestem Gewissen streng an diesem Plan gehalten hab ?


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juni 2021)

EtherKatze schrieb:


> Angenommen ich bekäme so eine Matrix und Validierungsplan/Risikobeurteilung. Bin ich dann ausm Schneider wenn ich mich nach bestem Gewissen streng an diesem Plan gehalten hab ?


Aus dem Schneider bist du bei Safety niemals.
Aber damit kannst du mal anfangen.

Allerdings hat DeltaMikeAir in einem Punkt Recht:
Hast du die Qualifikation? Wenn du solche grundlegende Fragen stellst, dann fehlt die Qualifikation wahrscheinlich.
Und damit haben dann mind. 2 Leute ein Problem. Du selber, weil du es trotzdem machst und der Vorgesetzte weil er dich beauftragt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juni 2021)

EtherKatze schrieb:


> Angenommen ich bekäme so eine Matrix und Validierungsplan/Risikobeurteilung. Bin ich dann ausm Schneider wenn ich mich nach bestem Gewissen streng an diesem Plan gehalten hab ?


Du musst es ja nicht nur validieren sondern auch verifizieren.

Wie willst du die Verantwortung abschieben?
=> *Du* hast das Programm geschrieben
=> *Du* hast das Programm verifiziert

Hast du die notwendige Qualifikationen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juni 2021)

Ich sage mal es ist auch kein guter Einstieg, wenn es gleich damit los geht "Wer ist schuld wenn"....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juni 2021)

EtherKatze schrieb:


> Angenommen ich bekäme so eine Matrix und Validierungsplan/Risikobeurteilung. Bin ich dann ausm Schneider wenn ich mich nach bestem Gewissen streng an diesem Plan gehalten hab ?


Mal ein Beispiel dazu um diese Frage zu beantworten:
Du erhälst einen Schaltplan zum Aufbau einer klassischen verdrahteten Sicherheitssteuerung. Der Plan passt
aber du machst beim verdrahten ein paar Fehler und verwechselst 2 Sicherheitsbereich auf den Klemmen.
Bei der IBN fällt es dummerweise nicht auf, später gibt es einen Unfall weil NOT AUS im Bereich 1 gedrückt wurde aber dieser
NOT AUS fälschlicherweise im Bereich 2 wirkt.

Wer ist nun schuld:
Schaltplan ( Validierung ) hat ja gepasst.

Also:
-Wer hat das verdrahtet
-Wer hat die Funktion geprüft
-Wer hat alles abgenommen

Beim F-Programmieren ist es ja nicht anders.


----------



## EtherKatze (16 Juni 2021)

Ja, ich weiß schon. Mit einem Fuß steht man schon im Knast und diesen Schuh will ich mir eigentlich nicht anziehen. 
Ich hatte von Beckhoff mal nen halben Tag online Schulung zwecks Safety. Das wird wohl als Quali ausreichend sein :/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2021)

EtherKatze schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß schon. Mit einem Fuß steht man schon im Knast und diesen Schuh will ich mir eigentlich nicht anziehen.
> Ich hatte von Beckhoff mal* nen halben Tag online Schulung* zwecks Safety. Das wird wohl als Quali ausreichend sein :/


einen ganzen halben Tag, das ist viel, da bist du schon Überqualifiziert!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juni 2021)

EtherKatze schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß schon. Mit einem Fuß steht man schon im Knast und diesen Schuh will ich mir eigentlich nicht anziehen.


Ich bin nun seit >20 Jahren im Bereich Maschinenbau unterwegs, große Anlagen, viele Sicherheitskreise...
aber ich behaupte mal ich war noch nie mit einem Fuß im Gefängniss. Warum:
Unsere Maschinen wurden vernünftig und sicher gebaut, bei manchen großen Maschinen hatten wir auch den TÜV hinzugezogen,
dass sie die Anlage beurteilen ( mechanisch wie elektrisch ) und obwohl wir enorm viele Anlagen im Umkreis haben,
viele auch einen 150KG Roboter integriert haben und die Anlagen oftmals von nur schnell angelernten Hilfskräften
bedient werden ist noch nie ein Unfall passiert, auch nicht ein kleiner.

Daher, dieser Spruch "mit einem Bein im Gefängniss" ist für mich bis heute unverständlich. Außer man zweifelt an seiner
eigenen Arbeit.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juni 2021)

EtherKatze schrieb:


> Ich hatte von Beckhoff mal nen halben Tag online Schulung zwecks Safety.


Gab es da auch eine Vorstellungsrunde und was zu essen?
Da bleibt ja an Stunden nichts mehr übrig. Und Safety mit Beckhoff
und EL6900 ist nicht ohne.

Bei Siemens dauert der Safety Kurs 3 Tage ( finde ich auch schon kurz )


----------



## JesperMP (16 Juni 2021)

Wie ich den ersten Beitrag interpretiert, dann liefert EtherKatze's Firma ein 'Gesammtheit von Maschinen'.
Wenn es eine funktionelle und sicherheits Zusammenhang gibts (und ja, es gibts in diesen Fall), dann muss ein EG Konformitätserklärung für diese Gesammtheit von Maschinen ausgeliefert werden. Die Unterschrift auf diesen EG Konformitätserklärung muss von jemand der Verantwortlich ist in Etherkatze's Firma sein. Das ist nicht EtherKatze sonder der Firmeninhaber oder CEO. Dieser Person kann im schlimmsten Fall in Knast gelangen.
Hinter die Eg Konfomritätserklärung muss es ein Technical Dossier geben. Passiert es ein Unfall muss man dieses Technical Dossier bereitstellen.

Ich war anwesend wenn ein schlimmen Unfall bei einer von unser Maschinen und wurde von das Polizei gebeten dass Technical Dossier auszuliefern. Wir hatten alles dokumentiert, inklusiv übergabe-Protokolle an der Endkunde. Schlussendlich waren wir nicht schuldig für den Unfall.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Juni 2021)

> Gab es da auch eine Vorstellungsrunde und was zu essen?


Das mit der Vorstellungsrunde ist ja einfach, aber wie funktioniert das mit dem Essen bei einer


> *online Schulung*


?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Juni 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das mit der Vorstellungsrunde ist ja einfach, aber wie funktioniert das mit dem Essen bei einer
> 
> ?


Habe ich überlesen 😉


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das mit der Vorstellungsrunde ist ja einfach, aber wie funktioniert das mit dem Essen bei einer
> 
> ?


Oh das geht mittlerweile auch, lese mal den letzten Abschnitt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Juni 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Oh das geht mittlerweile auch, lese mal den letzten Abschnitt.
> Anhang anzeigen 55018


Was es alles gibt


----------



## Captain Future (19 Juni 2021)

Ob fest verdrahtet oder mit einer Steuerung
man sollte in der Lage sein die Schaltung auf Funktion richtig zu Prüfen.

Das gehört zum Job. Deshalb bin ich auch der Meinung das in unserem Bereich eine richtige elektrotechnische Ausbildung 
als Grundlage gehört und nicht nur der IT - Heini der glaubt ein Programmierer zu sein.

Wer aus Unsicherheit hier fragt wie ich eine Anlage in den Betrieb überführe der sollte es zusammen mit einem Kollegen machen
der über die entsprechende Erfahrung verfügt.

Was für eine Ausbildung hat der Themenstarter ?


----------

